# Mulberry Creek (Alabama)



## phreebsd

Has anyone local been out to Mulberry recently? I've heard its all back open in full force. Everyone even parks at the same old bridge spot Im told.

Looking to go in a few weeks. Just wondering if anyone has been, had any trouble out there and is the riding still deep and killer?


----------



## J2!

We were there a couple weeks ago. It was the first time I have ever been and yes we parked by the bridge that everyone says they have been parking at. I was kinda worried too about parking on the side of the road and then coming back after a day of riding and drinking, but we didn't have any issues at all. We did drown 2 bikes and a prowler that day, but it was a very fun place to ride. Just make sure you go with someone that has been recently cause' some of them holes are DEEEEEP !! 07cat700 was there with us too.


----------



## contractor09

phreebsd said:


> Has anyone local been out to Mulberry recently? I've heard its all back open in full force. Everyone even parks at the same old bridge spot Im told.
> 
> Looking to go in a few weeks. Just wondering if anyone has been, had any trouble out there and is the riding still deep and killer?


Hey buddy come ride with us.... mulberry runs right throu our land about 4 miles from gardners island. we are right off 14.. heading to selma


----------



## 07cat700

We go about every Saturday and ride we are not parking on 82 anymore there is a guy that let's us park on his land know I probably won't go back till after the labor day ride at b&b


----------



## 07cat700

We are going this Saturday if anybody wants to ride just send me a message


----------



## Nayrlladnar

I hate to revive a dead thread but I've been desperately trying to find information on riding Mulberry creek. I'm a new ATV owner ('12 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP HO) and I grew up in Autauga county, so I know about Mulberry creek, but have never ridden it. If any of you guys could give me some advice, like where to go to start the ride, etc., I would really appreciate it. Hell, I'd even like to meet up with you guys and ride it with you, especially since it would be my first time. I hope to hear back from y'all!


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Nayrlladnar said:


> I hate to revive a dead thread but I've been desperately trying to find information on riding Mulberry creek. I'm a new ATV owner ('12 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP HO) and I grew up in Autauga county, so I know about Mulberry creek, but have never ridden it. If any of you guys could give me some advice, like where to go to start the ride, etc., I would really appreciate it. Hell, I'd even like to meet up with you guys and ride it with you, especially since it would be my first time. I hope to hear back from y'all!


I second this, I'd love to ride whenever yall are going. But dont know the area.


----------



## CSKELTON1990

Thinking about riding mulberry creek this weekend. Any help on directions and where to park?


----------



## J2!

Last I heard on FB was that the owners of the land were sick of the dumbasses trashing the place down there and were not letting anyone park at the bridge anymore. Said they are towing trucks away. Couple bad apples that ruin everything. We know someone that lives there and we park at there house when we go. I have only been once this year, was 7 miles down the creek WAY past the train trussle and my crank seal let go filling my belt box with oil, had to get pulled back, took three RZR's to get me out !! Not to mention it cost me $1000 to get a $20 seal put in.........


----------



## 94Yamaha

Old thread I know but is there still anywhere to ride in this area? I live in Prattville I have only been in Alabama a few years so I'm clueless on trails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

